# HOW MUCH SILICA SAND FOR 20X60 SCHOOL



## onemoretime (13 March 2009)

I hope someone can help me as I am so confused about the amount of silica sand we need for a 20x60 school.  Some people are saying 120 tons others are saying 240 and someone else said 216.  Several people have told me that they have had to remove some sand as it made the arena too deep.  One girl on this forum said she had 100 tons delivered but 80 would have been fine as she has a load left over.  That was on a 20x40 school.

I will be having 34 tons of rubber on top to make a good surface and keep the horses from going on to the sand too much.  This is only a 2 horse arena.  

Someone please give me some advice.  Thanks


----------



## miller (13 March 2009)

Give Jackson Arenas a call they are really good for advice - really can't remember how much we had - thought it was more than you quoted but might have dreamt that!


----------



## mygeorge (13 March 2009)

for about £10 Dentex do a set of plans with all the values you need. For a 20 X 60 school 4 inches of sand is 200 tonnes and 2 inches of rubber is 27 tonnes. It gives the amounts for several sizes and depths of various materials. It was a good investment as we used the drawings for the council and saved loads of money.


----------



## Universal (13 March 2009)

about the 200 mark sounds right. I found the other day 18 months old Andrew Bowens surface on ebay!!!! It's in Hampshire. Would of gone for it but i have a 40m x 60m!!!!!!!!


----------



## kerilli (13 March 2009)

i think i had 240 tonnes. of course it depends how wet it is... make sure you aren't paying for water, quite seriously! weight is weight, and if it's wet, you get less sand per tonne/lorryload.
make sure it is proper equine silica sand with sub-angular particles that lock together properly. i became quite a sand nerd after getting the wrong type for my 1st school, have gotten it right the next 2 times...!  it's worth paying extra. get samples and test them, make sure it knits properly. and then make sure that the stuff delivered is definitely the stuff you ordered... i had to send the first tipper lorry away as it definitely wasn't the right sand...!


----------

